
Distributed: A New OS for the Digital Economy – Douglas Rushkoff – SXSW 2016 - hudon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQKQKCe1xl0
======
threefour
Several people I respect highly recommended this video and immediately ordered
his book. But I was bored after a few minutes and stopped watching. His site
has a summary: [http://www.rushkoff.com/books/throwing-rocks-at-the-
google-b...](http://www.rushkoff.com/books/throwing-rocks-at-the-google-bus/)

